# Chester on Track - Chester, Massachusetts Not a LS Event



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

In May there is very little in Train Shows in Massachusetts. While surfing online last nite I saw a blurb about the Chester RR Museum in Chester, MA. They were having their annual "Chester on Track" today so last nite we decided to wake up early and get on the road early enough to get there around 9AM. Chester is truly a small town with Main Street being about 200 yards long ending at the CSX Mainline. We parked on the Main Street side and proceeded to go through the small stores and kiosks. We then walked over to the Train Station and while there watched the parade and 3 CSX consists go by. I managed to score a Lionel 4-4-2 with Sound for a very good price and met a group of individuals who have a collection of G they wanted to sell. They would email what they have and prices. My wife and I had a blast there. Well worth the 60 dollars or so in gas to get there and back. Next year will be an overnighter and a trip to the Berkshire Scenic RR while we are out there.

LAO


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive been there years ago, Great place but i now reside in warmer year round weather.


----------

